#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Huawei EG8145v5

## Wevertongodoi

Eae galera, queria tirar uma duvida com vcs, estou com um huawei EG8145v5 para teste e achei o alcance do wifi muito fraco, seria alguma configuração para fazer ou ate mesmo atualizar a firmware dele, ou ele e assim mesmo. para comprar o alcance do wifi dele e menor que um wifiber 121ac da intelbras.

----------


## brunocemeru

Ele é ruim mesmo .
Não há o que possa ser feito.

----------


## Wevertongodoi

E qual vc me indica que seja bom de alcance

----------

